# Professional Energy Manager (PEM) Certification from Schneider Energy University?



## AruT (Jan 18, 2021)

Hello Everyone,

This is not a PE related question. If there is a better, more appropriate place I can post this question please guide me.

So, my question is any of the Energy/Power professional here heard of Professional Energy Manager (PEM) Certification from Schneider Energy University? I am trying to explore and see if adding this certification to my skill-set would be helpful or not. I work in design so energy efficiency and management is not at the top of our requirement but it is always helpful to know where else in the industry will this certification have value?

Any information you may have is highly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## yalbaqqal (Aug 24, 2021)

Hi AruT, 
Have you had a chance to get this certificate? even thu CEM is well know in the industry, I guess this PEM one is also highly respected these days.


----------

